# new BigJim T/D longbow...........in the house........



## ky_longbow (Oct 9, 2010)

she came in Friday morning, sweet and fast, ziricote and tiger myrtle..........


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 9, 2010)

she is a beauty!! now go get some blood on her!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 9, 2010)

pictures do not do this bow justice 57# @ 29" ,
she smokes a 2018 with a 175 VPA on the business end.
















THANKS Jim im satisfied once again !


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 9, 2010)

oh yea this badboy was also in the box, a 300 gr bigJim broadhead , mounted on the end of a carbon express heritage 250 shaft, total weight 683 grains, talking about making a bow quiet......


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2010)

Mighty fine Doug. Beautiful bow. I expect we`ll see some critter pics with BIG holes in`em soon.RC


----------



## KenSel (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful bow Doug!!  Ziricote has always been one of my favorite woods and that Tiger Myrtle makes it a perfect combo!!   I think my next Big Jim bow just might be that same combo, but right now I have a 2 pc. "plywood " TC that'll be here any day now.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 9, 2010)

That is a classy looking bow!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 9, 2010)

Like I've said before, don't recall ever seeing you with an ugly bow. This one is no exception.


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 9, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 9, 2010)

Very, very nice Doug  

I think the woods are perfect !!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 10, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## coaster500 (Oct 10, 2010)

Here Ya go Doug you're the Star of the slideshow  You did a great job with your pictures! They really look great against the black backround!!!!

http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c210/coaster500/Big Jims Bows/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 11, 2010)

SHE IS PURTY! Go kill something with her!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 11, 2010)

Gee I think one set of my limbs might look like that. I can't remember what we put down for the two set of limbs. Big Jim has so much to choose from. It's hard to decide. I like it Doug. Mike


----------



## pine nut (Oct 11, 2010)

She ain't beautiful, she's GORGEOUS!  That's some toxophillic eye candy right there.  Bet she shoots great too!


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 12, 2010)

took her out into her natural enviroment today, no killing or nothing but she sure had a good time..........she sure was a pleasure to carry today, im really liking her.......


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 12, 2010)

That bow sure is pretty Doug; I am proud for you! 

I sure like mine. 

Pacific Yew and Bocote. Real pretty, but not quite as fancy as yours.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 12, 2010)

great looking bow doug!

jeff, your bow looks great too!

 big jim make s some sweet looking bows.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 13, 2010)

Dagum those are some pretty bows.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 13, 2010)

What bambam said.


----------



## ky_longbow (Oct 13, 2010)

well i got the bigjim broadhead super sharp and tuned with an arrow that this bow likes, ill try to spill blood with it.........
wish me luck !


----------



## robert carter (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck Brother. RC


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats a fine lookin Killin Stick


----------

